# It’s true what they say? Walls do move!



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Yes that’s no joke if find that your walls are moving it can be of some advantage. The flexing of sound pressure frequency can used as a playfully experiment in getting that sofa to vibrate acoustically all well almost all over. 

So as you can see from the picture it’s relatively easy to do and this isn’t the first time I’ve tried this. First time was at least 8 or 9 years ago where I had this storage cupboard that was located to the rear of the room and near to the bed-sofa and when I placed a short length of timber between one of the doors that wasn’t used and jammed tightly between the metal framing of the bed-sofa it vibrated a good one on the low, low lows.

Since my new homes floor is concrete it does reduce rattles over wooden flooring. Anyway give it try and take some pictures and tell what you think. I know the timber looks a bit strange placed that high up and its braced between the wooden framing of the sofa to transmit the vibrating lows. LOL

Merry Christmas


















As the deeper lows move around the room and flex off the back wall as its drywall with a kitchen behind it and fridge dances around a little bit, just a little. LOL










Room’s length is, 15 feet height 7 feet 8” width varies due to chimney breast sticking out by as much of 18” no big issue. 

Secondly I don’t want park the sofa right up against the wall as there is heater in the way. Also the further away from the fronts the stereo becomes narrower, so there it is.











I tested this with one of my Dolby stereo demos I’ve got plenty of dts laserdiscs DVD to throw at me, I’m a golden oldie. Star Trek The Motion Picture original theatrical 1979 laserdisc to DVD-RW looks and sound better then the directors edition, yuck! Wormhole sequence with JBL 4645 diy made my bowels move, :yikes: yes a mildly uncomfortable kinder like taking a Yellow Bus ride into town and setting at the back next to the diesel engine, LOL:bigsmile: Sound pressure was modest 90dbc to 105dbc in the room.

Edit
Oh, almost forget to mention about the timber itself its 35” long the back of the sofa in the relaxing seated position is about 44” from the rear wall. Sub is about 10 feet away.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Well... My couch move plenty without timber, on a concrete floor... Get a decent sub, dude.. 

Just joking, of course. That's a neat trick for some tactile bass if you don't get it in the normal way.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

atledreier said:


> Well... My couch move plenty without timber, on a concrete floor... Get a decent sub, dude..
> 
> Just joking, of course. That's a neat trick for some tactile bass if you don't get it in the normal way.


Morning there

In way I would say yes tactile I’ll ran further test later on in the day with sine wave and see what I can see. Playing (Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull 2008) at the moment, well the highlight moments, and the feel is good. As lows happen in different parts of the channels the sub bass extensions smaller sub Eltax A 12-R vibrates better with the wall vibration, then a few LFE.1 kick in on the larger sub that adds a difference within the Dolby 5.1 discrete.

As for a trick I’d say its more of discovery and eureka I just haven’t bothered in trying in several years and it does work, so place your hand on the wall next to the sofa if the wall vibrates, look around for some timber and give it try.

Chapter 14 is heating up going to have quick listen.
Rumble, rumble my tummy feels lovely.:yay2: LOL

Merry Christmas


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

dude you need to get a better TV .

Nice sound system. I have basically the same idea. Really nice audio and horrible visual.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool trick. Might try it at some point. Looks like you have super radar vision and are nearly deaf going by your tv and surround sound. It's like my setup a couple years ago. Tons of speakers and a small tv.


----------

